# Questions About Thailand



## mconstant (Mar 9, 2010)

First post on the forum...

I have a few quick questions about Thailand.

First of all, this may seem like a small question...but is it possible to buy an Xbox 360 and Xbox games in Thailand? (Real, not modded)

Second, how is the weather compared to Florida?

Third, how is the cost of living? (Examples?)

Thanks!!!


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

*They're both warmer than where I am at present*

Many web sites for ESL teachers and job seekers have cost of living tools or articles. One site does an annual survey and publishes fairly extensive figures, but I don’t seem to have bookmarked it. If I come across it again in my job search, I’ll post a follow-up. You might check out the following:

Cost of Living | Help & Guides | Ajarn.com
Teach English in Thailand, TEFL Jobs - Cost of Living in Thailand
Cost of living in Thailand
Bangkok, Thailand Cost of Living

If you have a Macintosh with Leopard or Snow Leopard, you can set up widgets for the time and weather for various cities around the globe. 

I don’t know about Xbox, but in general Thailand has up-to-date consumer electronics, unlike the Philippines, which seems to run a couple of seasons behind the pack. There is a large shopping mall in Bangkok devoted to electronics. There must be fifty cell phone shops under one roof.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

You can also use weather widgets on Vista or Win 7 of course.

No idea about Florida, but there are 3 seasons here - wet, cool and dry (hot). The wet season (also known as the rainy season) is very mild in Thailand especially to the north away from the islands. It rains for a few minutes a few times a week generally with the odd full day shower. It is still warm and dries very quickly. The cool season (like now) is mild too - temperatures are around 25-35 degrees on average. The dry season is very humid and can get really quite warn and sticky - especially in Bangkok. Generally the weather is a nice tropical weather system without the extreames of heat, rain or storms.

You can indeed buy both XBox and XBox games here - both modded and true. You can also het XBox Live access. Games are region coded for Asia (Japan I believe) as are films. There are some good online software companies that deal in Thailand and provide quality un-pirated games for all consoles and PCs and offer both Asian/Thai and American versions at usually much cheaper prices than their USA retail. example: www.zest.co.th

Cost of living is a common question (a search here will help) - it all really depends on how and where you live. You can live frugally in the sticks for 10k a month or live like a tourist on ten times that or more. Food is cheap (other than imported food which isn't), petrol/gas is cheap compared to the UK but probably expensive compared to the USA (?) 0 around 30-35 Baht per litre. Beer is cheap (at Macro a large bottle of Leo beer will set you back 27baht in a box of 12 - in a bar from 50-150baht, most around 75-100ish). Clothes are cheap (unless imported). Books are expensive (but lots of good second hand bookshops in places like Chiang Mai). Cinema is cheap. Restaurants are cheap. Rent can be very cheap - I live in a 3 bedroom house overlooking a small river, with a large lounge, dining room, kitchen and separate office (double bedroom sized room), part furnished (beds, seating, TV, etc) for 6000 Baht a month. This is a good price, most farang in Chiang Mai pay between 12 and 25k a month for a house or condo. If you are single, rooms can be rented from just 1,500B a month.


----------

